# This Old Bike



## ace (May 4, 2011)

I picked up this old bike and it's missing the head badge. Does anyone know what badge is correct for this model? 
Thanks


----------



## eazywind (May 4, 2011)

Its a Huffman made twin flex. 1939 model as it has the straight downtube and flat fender braces. Would have been badged for Firestone as they sold a lot of huffman bikes and the chainguard is correct. Here is a pic of mine. Marc


----------



## eazywind (May 4, 2011)

Firestone fleetwood was the badge on mine.


----------



## HARPO (May 4, 2011)

Two different bikes, yet showing a before and after version. You have to LOVE those long tanks!!


----------



## ace (May 4, 2011)

Awesome bike. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## eazywind (May 4, 2011)

Your welcome. Did you pick that up at ML/AA meets?


----------



## Talewinds (May 4, 2011)

Just to clarify, I thought the combination of straight down-tube and flat fender braces would make it a post death-bike 1938? 
 1939's used curved down-tube frames and all had stamped-formed fender braces... But I could be completely wrong... again.

I'm debating what I see regarding the tank in Ace's photo... Is it chrome? orrrr, no? 38's had a chrome tank, 39's didn't.

Where's 37Fleetwood been hiding?


Oh, and, Ace... Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## ace (May 4, 2011)

From the info I found it's a 39 Firestone Supreme with the straight down tube and that guard. I wondered if it was badged Supreme in some way? If not, I guess I need a Firestone "Archer" badge. Does anyone have one for sale? I'm also gonna need the correct fenders if anyone has those for sale. Thanks!


----------



## eazywind (May 4, 2011)

Sorry, I meant 1938..........:o



Talewinds said:


> Just to clarify, I thought the combination of straight down-tube and flat fender braces would make it a post death-bike 1938?
> 1939's used curved down-tube frames and all had stamped-formed fender braces... But I could be completely wrong... again.
> 
> I'm debating what I see regarding the tank in Ace's photo... Is it chrome? orrrr, no? 38's had a chrome tank, 39's didn't.
> ...


----------



## irene_crystal (May 4, 2011)

Thats a great find! I love these bikes


----------



## Talewinds (May 4, 2011)

ace said:


> From the info I found it's a 39 Firestone Supreme with the straight down tube and that guard. I wondered if it was badged Supreme in some way? If not, I guess I need a Firestone "Archer" badge. Does anyone have one for sale? I'm also gonna need the correct fenders if anyone has those for sale. Thanks!




Oh crap, scratch everything I said because those flat fender braces do little to help decipher the bike because they are the wrong fenders.  
 The Firestone catalog from early 1939 shows the Twin-Flex with a straight down-tube and long spring saddle, the later summer 1939 catalog shows a curved down-tube and egg-cup style saddle.

Bummer about the wrong fenders, but look at the bright side, you've got the correct chain guard. I had to wait a while to find a chain guard and then pay out the rectum for it!
 I did see the correct headbadge come up on Ebay about a month ago, scared to know what it went for.

There's nothing particularly unique about the fenders themselves, but the fender stays are another story. The rear stays are of course shorter because of the higher mounting location on the seat stays, and the front fenders have a significant dogleg in the bottom stay.

Typical late 30's peaked fender...





Front fender stay close-up...


----------



## ace (May 4, 2011)

Luckily the original flat braces are on the replacement fenders. Did the front fender have the clip for your initials?


----------



## Talewinds (May 4, 2011)

ace said:


> .... Did the front fender have the clip for your initials?




Mine does not.

Does yours have the horn intact inside the tank? I cannot seem to find detailed photos of the horn at all. I need to find a horn and button, but have no idea what I should be looking for.


----------

